# fear of horses



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have recently started working at a stables and i have a massive fear of horses. i really want to get rid of this fear as it is my dream to learn to ride. any advice?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

You just need to work through it, research natural horsemanship online as they give good tips on this subject.
It is difficult and there will be ups and downs but you will get there in the end if you keep going!


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with above, you just need to work through it. 

Hope you manage to cure your fear.

Sit and Stay Animal and House Sitters.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Hippophobia ......fear of horses , yea you would think fear of hippos .

My OH was but by a horse when he was 7 , he was terrified of horses. He has gradualy got better the more we see them. He doesnt mind little/young horses as much maybe try and get use to those first.

When were on a dog walk and he can now walk through a field as long as they dont notice us and come over. We did have a situation where he nearly had a panick attack because we ended up surrounded by about 7 but i distraced them whilst he moved away. (they just wanted a stroke


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

it didnt help that on the first day when i was holding two by there ropes this girl was trying to get the others away from the gate and as i opened it she shouted at them which spooked the ones i was holding so they bolted and i went flying. luckily i managed to get out of the way and keep hold of them. but got cut fingers, twisted arm and back. but im gradually forcing myself to get closer to them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> it didnt help that on the first day when i was holding two by there ropes this girl was trying to get the others away from the gate and as i opened it she shouted at them which spooked the ones i was holding so they bolted and i went flying. luckily i managed to get out of the way and keep hold of them. but got cut fingers, twisted arm and back. but im gradually forcing myself to get closer to them


It takes time to get used to them, they're big animals (but lovely & well worth getting to know )


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Horses also sense that people are feared of them & some can literally take the pee out of you.
One of mine is very stubborn & you really do have to show her who is boss otherwise she'd walk all over me.

It will all take time & your confidence will grow being around horses.
In time you'll love being with them.

Good Luck
XxX


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of my biggest daftest girl just to encourage you, she is besotted with horses, as you can tell 



















And my favourite one










Even if they give her a nip, she's straight back up there for a bit of a nuzzle, she's just horsey mad!


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my biggest daftest girl just to encourage you, she is besotted with horses, as you can tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree, they are lovely photo's.


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome photos sitandstay! 

Hi Jimbo,

I have worked with horses at various times in my life, have totally been obsessed as far back as I can remember but had a fear around horses mainly kicking me, when I was picking out feet once I got kicked in the head, not nice but came away without a scratch. Also some usual riding fears of falling off and breaking something, being bolted with etc. 
I kept all of these fears with all horses until I learnt that I could and was communicating with horses telepathically(equine communication) I then started working with horses in a more natural horsemanship setting and working with both of these really helped alot. I learnt that the majority of my fear was not my own fear but the fact that I was tapping into more than other people were. 
I would narrow down what you want from your time with horses, what do you enjoy most about being around them. It always helps to find one horse that you feel safest with and work from there. I personally feel that relationships with animals are the same as human relationships in the fact that sometimes you just dont gel with certain people even though there is no need for you both to dislike one another. 
If you are interested I would be glad to offer some tips and to try and help.


----------

